# WE NEED A "DO IT YOURSELF" SUBFORUM, IF WE ALL CRY IT WILL HAPPEN, SO START WHINING!



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I as well as others have tried appealing to rootz cops oops "mods" about creating a do it yourself subsection where we can teach peeps to theme, rom, metamorph, edit png's, whatever we all would like to learn and share, the DIY threads are so scattered it takes a good 20 minutes to find what your looking for, if you would like a subforum like this you have to let rootzwiki know, so if you want this, speak out, if not, we have ways of forcing your vote, lets not forget those pics I took that one time of the cottage cheese and the emu, yup, still got em on a flash drive around here somewhere. (you know who you are) Thanks Everebody and lets learn this ish ourselves!


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

The idea is cool... though I imagine if someone would write up a couple very good DIY's, the mods would probably agree to pin them up top, no? Might not get their own section but that could help.


----------



## willbur73 (Oct 17, 2011)

A subforum, would make keeping track of things so much easier. Would be much appreciated.


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

DO it Do it Do it!


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> The idea is cool... though I imagine if someone would write up a couple very good DIY's, the mods would probably agree to pin them up top, no? Might not get their own section but that could help.


There's a few that have been pinned and it helps if your on your pc. Using the rootzwiki app or Tapatalk makes it alot harder to find. we need a do it yourself development help section.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

OP I'm not sure I understand what the tears are about. We have a tutorials subforum.



terryrook said:


> There's a few that have been pinned and it helps if your on your pc. Using the rootzwiki app or Tapatalk makes it alot harder to find. we need a do it yourself development help section. Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


We don't have control over the tapatalk or forum runner app layout & navigation. AFAIK to look at pinned/stickied topics you only need to touch the top of the screen which says "Stickies".


----------



## skinnyguy (Nov 4, 2011)

Here is your DIY mod section.
http://rootzwiki.com/forum/48-development/
Enjoy! End of subject.


----------

